# [libpng] erreur ? (Resolu)

## Chr0nos

Encore une question de ma part (certes :s), tout d'abord je tiens a m'exucser au prealable pour l'absence d'accents dans mes phrases mais via links les accents ca donne: { et } enfin bref ce n'est pas la question, en fait depuis que mon dernier emerge -aDvnuN world je ne peut plus lancer gdm et je me retrouve avec l'erreur:

 *Quote:*   

> error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0: cannot open shared object: no such file or directory

 

la on me repondrais en temps normal "installe libpng blah blah" mais , il est DEJA installer, et le fichier qu'il m'est demander existe bien dans /usr/lib32/ (mais je suis sur une gentoo en amd64 (avec la petite vague avant (testing)) , je voudrais savoir comment faire pour recuprer l'usage de ma machine (un revdep-rebuild n'a rien donner car il fail sur un package en route)Last edited by Chr0nos on Wed May 19, 2010 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bdouxx

salut

as tu lancés toutes les commandes "normales":

```
eix-sync;emerge --update --deep --newuse --ask world

dispatch-conf;source /etc/profile; emerge --depclean;eclean-dist -id

updatedb; revdep-rebuild -i

```

ce topic ne te concerne t'il pas?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-827388.html

----------

## Ezka

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> la on me repondrais en temps normal "installe libpng blah blah" mais , il est DEJA installé

 

Non, on te répondra qu'il est peut-être installé, mais que tout les programmes qui dépendent de lui ne sont pas linké sur cette lib.   :Wink: 

Bref le post au dessus et son liens répondra normalement à ton problème, sinon tu peux faire un tour sur la commande 

```
elogv
```

qui je pense te fournira des infos relatives à la mise à jour du paquet libpng, et dans le cas contraire la branche ~ est bien ce qu'elle est : c'est normal que parfois on se prenne ce genre de désagrément dans les dents de temps à autre.   :Laughing: 

Bon courage.

----------

## Chr0nos

merci a vous c'est repartis  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> qui je pense te fournira des infos relatives à la mise à jour du paquet libpng, et dans le cas contraire la branche ~ est bien ce qu'elle est : c'est normal que parfois on se prenne ce genre de désagrément dans les dents de temps à autre. 

 

je suis tout a fait d'accord ^ et puis jessai d'apprendre a pouvoir faire face a toute éventualité sous gentoo (deja que certains de ses aspects restes mystérieux voir surnaturels pour moi )

je m'excuse de ne pas avoir cherché d'avantage sur les autres topics mais avec links la navigation fut des plus rudimentaires  :Smile: 

----------

